# 196lbs Dropped- 46lbs Just In Water Lines



## jeff28rsds (Jul 16, 2005)

We'll, I was just so proud of myself for this little diddy that I just had to post it for all you overweight TT /Tow Vee's out there. Of course we're coming in at 12,400 pounds on the recent scale visit, so I told the DW, that it's time to chuck some stuff!

Just in the usual:
- chairs, grills, BBQ charcol, paper products, tools, extra jack boards, carpet, kid junk, toys, books & mags etc.... 147lbs







Not mine! I heard over and over?

Now, I wanted 200lbs out NOW!!!! I told the Dear Wife I could do it...Now where to get another 40Lbs???

I popped the bottom fresh water drain caps off, and opened all the spigots, and drained this into a big ol water bag. I then drained my Water Heater into the bag too. I weiged each load. In the end, I got my 49lbs off the TT.

I just thought hauling an extra 50Lbs is a waste.... So this will be a regular part of the travel drill for most trips. Only takes 10mins too.

Off to Ceder Point in OH tomorrow w/ the new ulta-ligh rig... sunny

See ya there
JJout.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice work reducing your weight. At first I thought you went on some crazy diet.

I can lose 30 pounds by getting rid of the dog.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well done, Jeff!

I have a feeling we could all use a diet like that!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

excellent job Jeff
I really didn't think of emptying the water heater and getting rid of almost 50lbs.

Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I could lose 550 lbs if I left the family home


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I lose 8lbs every 9 miles







Unfortunatly I put it back on about 300 miles down the road.









John


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Water weighs 8.34 lbs per gallon. If you tow with your hot water tank full, that's 50 lbs. The only reason I would tow with a full hot water tank was if I was going dry camping and needed the water.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> I lose 8lbs every 9 miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, gasoline is only about 6.2 lbs/gallon, so your not losing as much weight as you thought. That is either good or bad, I'm not sure, but look at the bright side John, diesel is 7 lbs/gallon.

Tim


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Dang, I saw the title and thought you'd found a great new diet!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> I lose 8lbs every 9 miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAF!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> johnp2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I lose 8lbs every 9 miles
> ...


x2

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> johnp2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I lose 8lbs every 9 miles
> ...


Unless John is getting 7 MPG true!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

jeff28rsds

Based on your thread I bought a brass hot water heater drain valve so you don't have to take the 1/2 in plug out each time. It has a wing nut style hand valve so turn it and let it drain. I used teflon tap on both the main plug and the hand valve to seal and make it easier to remove if required. I also kept the plastic plug

Lightely loaded I was about 180 lbs off of GVW so this adds another 50 lbs and off loads my heavey tongue weight (920lb) some what.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

HootBob said:


> excellent job Jeff
> I really didn't think of emptying the water heater and getting rid of almost 50lbs.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]122179[/snapback]​


If you're camping without water hookup remember to turn on the pump and fill the hot water tank back up at the water fillup station so you don't use up the first 6 gals of water from the freshwater tank when you arrive at your site. Don't ask my why I am thinking of that...


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

OutbackPM said:


> Based on your thread I bought a brass hot water heater drain valve so you don't have to take the 1/2 in plug out each time.
> [snapback]123189[/snapback]​


For those folks that have not installed a brass hot water heater drain valve as you did, they need not remove the nylon plug to drain the hot water heater. Instead, just open the low point drain (on the 26 RS it is under the camper right near the hot water heater) and then open the pressure release valve on the water heater. After opening the pressure release valve, look under your camper. Water water everywhere.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> If you're camping without water hookup remember to turn on the pump and fill the hot water tank back up at the water fillup station so you don't use up the first 6 gals of water from the freshwater tank when you arrive at your site.Â [snapback]123190[/snapback]​


Dan, to avoid using the pump to fill your hot water heater, use your city water connection instead.

1. Connect the water supply to the city water inlet. 
2. Turn on the water, then open the water heater pressure release valve. You can close it and open it back and forth if you want to hear the air being displaced by water. When the water heater is fill, water will start coming out of the pressure release valve. 
4. At that point, close the pressure-release valve, then go inside the camper and purge the air from the water lines by turning on each faucet temporarily. 
5. Then go back outside, turn off the water, disconnect from city water, open your fresh tank inlet, and start filling your fresh tank.

When you are done, you'll have a full hot-water tank, full water lines, and a full fresh tank.









Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good tips, Randy!









I do like the idea of a valve at the H2O heater though. Very convenient.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

on trip back from Idaho recently we remembered we were hauling fresh water, I told Rick it said two thirds. We pulled over and opened her up, holy cow, it drained and drained and drained and drained and drained.....get my point? When it got to one third....it still drained and drained and drained. Took forever, but sure was lighter!


----------



## jeff28rsds (Jul 16, 2005)

Excellent idea! I'm going to get one of them ASAP. The nylon plug is getting a bit chewed up, and the shapr sheet metel cover over the WH bites me all the time too!








Thanks.
JJ



OutbackPM said:


> jeff28rsds
> 
> Based on your thread I bought a brass hot water heater drain valve so you don't have to take the 1/2 in plug out each time. It has a wing nut style hand valve so turn it and let it drain. I used teflon tap on both the main plug and the hand valve to seal and make it easier to remove if required. I also kept the plastic plug
> 
> ...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Randy, excellent! Don't need to use the pump. What a duh! moment for me.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

5. Then go back outside, turn off the water, disconnect from city water, open your fresh tank inlet, and start filling your fresh tank.

Randy
[snapback]123215[/snapback]​[/quote]

Look next to your water pump and see if there isn't a bypass valve that is normally closed. If there is - congratulations, you are a winner. Just hook up your city water connection, open the bypass, and your fresh tank will fill without having to stand there holding that dorky stub in a dirty hole in the side of your trailer....

Slug action


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

jeff28rsds said:


> Excellent idea! I'm going to get one of them ASAP. The nylon plug is getting a bit chewed up, and the shapr sheet metel cover over the WH bites me all the time too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind you're using metals that are not compatable. Can cause severe corrosion and shorten tank life dramatically.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Thats a fact NASCAR!


----------

